# John Deere Plastic Hood Repair--------



## pofurby (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a JD 262 and JD 335 garden tractors that have damage to their hoods due to some tree branches. Some are missing the pieces of hood.

From what I understand the plastic material is called Xenoy

What I am going to do is--

1) clean off the plastic
2) roughen up with 60 grit sandpaper the areas I am going to bond to
3) assemble the pieces as they are to be
4) on the back side of the hood use pieces of drywall fiberglass mesh joint tape over the joints
5) apply ABS cement by small brush to the fiberglassed mesh areas, making sure that the area is "wetted" enough, then add a few more layers of fiberglass mesh tape to build up strength
6) allow to dry for a day or two
7) on the visable hood side fill the imperfections with bondo (over the roughed up sanded areas)
8) sand , then finish sand
9) prime and paint JD green



Will this work out??? Any ideas appreciated!!!!! New JD hoods are way too expensive for me.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Xenoy is a polyester, polycarbonate blend.

Think you'd have better luck if you would use a fiberglass repair kit, like this or something sim. http://www.amazon.com/Bondo-420-Fib...1900399&sr=8-1&keywords=fiberglass+repair+kit

The 2 part resin is a polyester product and IMO the drywall joint tape is not really up to the job. I'd also feather out the exposed side a fair amount and use some of the same resin/fiberglass or better yet, get a filler product that already has lose strands of fiberglass already mixed in it. After the patching, sand the exposed side and the proceed to prime and paint.

You should be able to find what you need at most auto parts stores and some hardware stores.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*hood repairs*

I've done outdoor power equipment repairs for 15 years,and one thing I can tell you,is : prepare the surface well,or the repair will actually fall apart.
grind the surfaces,until you see dull greenish/white material.
Lay fiberglass cloth,soaked in resin,and squeegee it smooth.Once it "tacks",lay another,across the grain,and allow it to set.
Do this on BOTH sides!
When it has cured,overnight,sand it smooth,and feather the edges.
If you need filler,use a marine type,such as Marglass,as it has better adhesion,and has fibers in it.
Sand,smooth,and prime.


----------

